# Rad Power Bikes & Enzoebikes



## Rockn Robin (23 Feb 2019)

Does anyone have experience with these makes? They seem very nice, as does the price. But what about quality? Any thoughts, folks. 

https://www.radpowerbikes.com/pages/2019

https://enzoebike.com/

Thank you


----------



## gbb (24 Feb 2019)

It will be North American users (assuming Canadas regulations are the same) that can only really comment I suspect. Here I the UK, we're limitied to 15.5 mph assist so those bikes wouldn't be sold here.

Not sure how many US or Canadiqn members we have on here ? Good luck anyway.


----------



## Cycleops (24 Feb 2019)

We do have quite a few stateside members but I don't know how many are into ebikes.
You can buy kits to convert any bike, I don't know if you've considered this, much cheaper than buying a new off the shelf one. I see you are considering a folder but you can also get some excellent kits for your Brompton. 

https://www.electric-bike-kit.com/h...jMy49xUk8VfVDaYfJo8F11aSQpTvnkOgaAtn4EALw_wcB


----------



## Rockn Robin (24 Feb 2019)

gbb said:


> It will be North American users (assuming Canadas regulations are the same) that can only really comment I suspect. Here I the UK, we're limitied to 15.5 mph assist so those bikes wouldn't be sold here.
> 
> Not sure how many US or Canadiqn members we have on here ? Good luck anyway.



Although these are companies that one can order online, I was under the impression one can purchase their products from any country, but I never thought of the differences in regulations. 15.5 mph? Why not 15 or 16? It would be interesting to know how they came up with that number. 

Cheers
Wayne


----------



## Rockn Robin (24 Feb 2019)

Cycleops said:


> We do have quite a few stateside members but I don't know how many are into ebikes.
> You can buy kits to convert any bike, I don't know if you've considered this, much cheaper than buying a new off the shelf one. I see you are considering a folder but you can also get some excellent kits for your Brompton.
> 
> https://www.electric-bike-kit.com/h...jMy49xUk8VfVDaYfJo8F11aSQpTvnkOgaAtn4EALw_wcB



That's a good option, and I did think about that. The dealer I purchased my Brompton from mentioned that some owners have had issues with front fork integrity. Cracks and breakage over time. I will approach them again with this website. I do know that one jeopardizes the warranty on the bikes frame by doing this. But, I will look into it again. It's been a while since I thought of this option.

Cheers
Wayne


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Feb 2019)

Rockn Robin said:


> Although these are companies that one can order online, I was under the impression one can purchase their products from any country, but I never thought of the differences in regulations. 15.5 mph? Why not 15 or 16? It would be interesting to know how they came up with that number.
> 
> Cheers
> Wayne



Welcome to the UK, home of metric and imperial measurements.

The speed limit is European wide at 25km/h, which converted equates to 15.5mph.

There is a few percent tolerance within that, so you could have a road legal ebike in Europe which assists up to about 17mph.


----------



## Rockn Robin (25 Feb 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> Welcome to the UK, home of metric and imperial measurements.
> 
> The speed limit is European wide at 25km/h, which converted equates to 15.5mph.
> 
> There is a few percent tolerance within that, so you could have a road legal ebike in Europe which assists up to about 17mph.



I see. I wasn't thinking about the metric system when 15.5 mph was mentioned. Yes, it makes sense now when you convert back to km/h.


----------

